# Great timeshare in Virgin Islands??



## SciTchr (Apr 17, 2013)

We have a February trade with RCI for Tradewinds Cruise Club. We would like to spend a week either before or after at a timeshare on one of the islands. I have read through the reviews, but some are very old. VI travelers, what are your favorite timeshare resorts in the area for a pre or post stay?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 18, 2013)

No input? I would try to get into Westin StJ, but very hard exchange.  There is one other TS on StJ called Sunset Villas, but know nothing about it other than it is on StJ.


----------



## SciTchr (Apr 18, 2013)

*Thanks DavidnRobin*

I have heard that the Westin is great, but it is II and we are only RCI. I hope someone has some good RCI ideas for us. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## Tia (Apr 18, 2013)

Maybe try Bluebeards Castle STT, it's on a hilltop over looking town. Recently renovated, like rooms in Hilltop Villas I best.   Trip Advisor has maybe more recent reviews, always remember there are a wide variety of opinions.


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 18, 2013)

Elysian Beach Resort in St. Thomas is nice...recently renovated and on the beach.


----------



## legalfee (Apr 18, 2013)

We love Wyndham's Bluebeards Beach Club. Nice quiet beach, great pool bar and all the rooms have been recently remodeled.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 18, 2013)

SciTchr said:


> I have heard that the Westin is great, but it is II and we are only RCI. I hope someone has some good RCI ideas for us. Thanks for taking the time to post.



I know WSJ is II, but I thought some of the older Owners told me they had RCI as well. If you get a TS on StT - make sure you get over to StJ north-side beaches (easy: passenger ferry at RedHook -> taxi)


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 18, 2013)

Marriott Frenchman's Cove also gets a nod from many as well.


----------



## SciTchr (Apr 18, 2013)

*Thanks..*

I like the looks of Elysian. Is the beach nice there? We do prefer to be on the beach, so I don't think I even put Bluebeards Hilltop in my ongoing search. I might rethink that, if it is a good TS. I believe Marriotts are II also. I did not see any on the RCI resort directory. I will look into Bluebeards Beach Club, too. Tripadvisor...I will start reading their reviews. I love the Tripadvisor Forum for Puerto Vallarta, where we travel annually.

Has anyone stayed at Carombola or Chenay? Those two look interesting. 

Keep the advice coming!


----------



## fluke (Apr 18, 2013)

SciTchr said:


> I have heard that the Westin is great, but it is II and we are only RCI. I hope someone has some good RCI ideas for us. Thanks for taking the time to post.



As David said Westin St John is in RCI as well.  Some claim it is an easier (although still hard) match for non-Starwoods because there is no Starwood priority in RCI.  Here is the info - note they drop the Westin in RCI:

Virgin Grand Villas (#1853)
St. John
VI  USA


----------



## SciTchr (Apr 18, 2013)

*David and Fluke...*

Thank you so much for this info. I have always thought the Westin was II. Some friends owned there many years ago and I have heard such nice things from them about it.

I just checked my ongoing search with RCI and Virgin Grand Villas is one of the resorts I had in it. I just did not know that it was the Westin!

So thanks. Appreciate your posts!


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 18, 2013)

SciTchr said:


> I like the looks of Elysian. Is the beach nice there?



The beach is so-so...not very big... someone onsite told me it's man-made.  We rode the ferry from Red Hook to St. John where you'll find some of the nicest beaches in the world.


----------



## GregT (Apr 18, 2013)

SciTchr said:


> I like the looks of Elysian. Is the beach nice there?



I really like the Elysian -- if you do a search of this forum (or maybe in the Wyndham forum), you will see multiple postings that I have made on this property.   I've visited twice, and both times I posted a TUG review.    I've also thought it was a terrific spot, and if they had 1BRs instead of Studios only, I would buy one.

I liked the beach for a variety of reasons -- if you can get that week via RCI trade, I would jump on it.  But February will be tough to trade in.  You may be able to rent a week from a Wyndham points owner for approx $800, which would be a better option.

Please search the historical threads, and post any questions here -- thanks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 18, 2013)

GregT - I'm glad you chimed in... I really enjoyed your pictures from Elysian Beach.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 18, 2013)

Free Bluebeards Castle on StT
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1455132#post1455132

I am very biased when it comes to StJ and StT. When I am on StT all I want to do is get off StT.  When I am on StJ all I want to do is stay on StJ.  My travel party feels the same way.  IMO YMMV


----------



## Tia (Apr 18, 2013)

Elysian is RCI  but limited # of ts units there. Bluebeard's Castle is RCI.  Bluebeard's Beach Club is II, but there are Wyndham points owners also.  Maybe renting one of the others is a good idea.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 18, 2013)

SciTchr said:


> I like the looks of Elysian. Is the beach nice there?
> ...Has anyone stayed at Carombola or Chenay? Those two look interesting.
> 
> Keep the advice coming!



Before we got into t/s, my DH and I stayed at Elysian on a package deal.  The beach was nice, didn't seem all that big in front of the resort, but you could walk along the beach to the right where we found a nice local pub hangout.    At that time, the resort had free usage of water toys & I took diving lessons there.

Coincidentally, on the same trip, we then went to St. Croix and to the Carambola.  The resort was very nice, but seemed remote and was pretty quiet at the time (I think it was July).  

Please keep in mind our trip was quite a while ago ('96), so things may have changed.

P.S.  DH was also a SciTchr.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 18, 2013)

SciTchr said:


> I like the looks of Elysian. Is the beach nice there? We do prefer to be on the beach, so I don't think I even put Bluebeards Hilltop in my ongoing search. I might rethink that, if it is a good TS. I believe Marriotts are II also. I did not see any on the RCI resort directory. I will look into Bluebeards Beach Club, too. Tripadvisor...I will start reading their reviews. I love the Tripadvisor Forum for Puerto Vallarta, where we travel annually.
> 
> Has anyone stayed at Carombola or Chenay? Those two look interesting.
> 
> Keep the advice coming!



Bluebeard's BeachClub is mostly with II, but some units will appear in RCI. Elysian and BBC are "sister" resorts thru Wyndham so you can use facilities at both. BBC has wide open oceanfront, Elysian is in a bay with lots of moored boats.
If you like the beach, avoid Bluebeard's Castle as it is high on a hill above town - great view but no beach.


----------



## Tia (Apr 21, 2013)

On STT we rent a car and daily leave the resort to explore and visit other islands. Not being on a beach when at Bluebeard's Castle doesn't matter as it's only a short drive to one.  Majority of Castle units have a wonderful view of the harbor/city sunrise/sunset depending on which way the balcony faces, there are a few that don't. Stayed at the Beach Club right on the beach and left everyday via rental car to go to tour STT, STJ, Jost etc. Both Bluebeard's have their good points.


----------



## LouiseG (Apr 21, 2013)

We really enjoyed staying at Bluebeard's Castle a year ago.  They were in the process of renovating and while it's a challenge to walk around the resort if you're not in good physical condition, it was a very enjoyable place.  They have a great pool deck that overlooks the harbor and the food is good and reasonably priced.  We had a studio and it was a very large room with a small kitchen (ony a microwave, no stove) and a full size fridge.  The location is very convenient to stores, restaurants and all sorts of shopping.


----------



## SciTchr (Apr 21, 2013)

*Thanks...*

....I am waiting for RCI to give me a match. I am anxious to get our airfare settled, so I hope something comes up soon. I appreciate all of the advice and keep the comments coming. I like hearing from people who have been there!


----------



## Tia (Apr 21, 2013)

Good luck with a match for Feb. , it's high season.


----------



## SciTchr (Apr 21, 2013)

*RCI in February*

@ Tia..I know...we are late with this. I hope something will open up.


----------



## GregT (Apr 21, 2013)

SciTchr said:


> @ Tia..I know...we are late with this. I hope something will open up.



I do suggest a backup plan.  The timing is key here because if you are willing to pay cash rental, a Wyndham owner could book Feb 2014 for you RIGHT NOW, because Wyndham reservations open up 10 months out.

I think the probability of getting a February trade is on the lower side -- and I hope that doesn't disrupt your plans too much if you don't get the trade?

Good luck!

Best,

Greg


----------



## joanncanary (Apr 22, 2013)

We were just at the Elysian this past June and we loved it. My husband is a big beach person and it was so nice sitting on the beach. It is a private beach so it does not get crowded. They also have a very nice restaurant and then a beach joint. Great drinks and service at both. We rented a car, did grocery shopping and then took car ferry over to St John's for a day.


----------



## SciTchr (Apr 22, 2013)

*@GregT*

This February Tradewinds trip came up unexpectedly when friends got a trade and suggested we try also. I was surprised to find another spot for the same week. We never like to travel so far for just one week. Where would I find a Wyndham owner to rent from? Is there a site or a list somewhere? Thanks.


----------



## GregT (Apr 22, 2013)

SciTchr said:


> This February Tradewinds trip came up unexpectedly when friends got a trade and suggested we try also. I was surprised to find another spot for the same week. We never like to travel so far for just one week. Where would I find a Wyndham owner to rent from? Is there a site or a list somewhere? Thanks.



I would go to the TUG MarketPlace and I recall there are Wyndham owners there will offer to make a reservation for you.   

I think under the For Rent section, there is a Points section, and it includes Wyndham owners?

Good luck and I hope you get your reservation!

Best,

Greg


----------



## suzyabbott (Oct 26, 2013)

We were going to stt twice a year for 3 years and decided to buy a timeshare since we were going anyway. We toured all of the ones on st t. And ended up buying at bluebeards beach club. Resale of course.  Best 7 bucks we've ever spent. Elysian is nice but a lot of buildings and a haul to the beach. Castle is nice (trading in for thanksgiving this year for our second stt trip) but you need a car as you're not on the beach. Magen's point. Um no way. The beach club is perfect. Nice units nice beach simple laid back resort. If you're looking for fancy got with the Marriott or ritz. (Too many units for our taste but really nice resorts). Go on tripadvisor that will be a huge help!!


----------



## GregT (Oct 28, 2013)

suzyabbott said:


> We were going to stt twice a year for 3 years and decided to buy a timeshare since we were going anyway. We toured all of the ones on st t. And ended up buying at bluebeards beach club. Resale of course.  Best 7 bucks we've ever spent. Elysian is nice but a lot of buildings and a haul to the beach. Castle is nice (trading in for thanksgiving this year for our second stt trip) but you need a car as you're not on the beach. Magen's point. Um no way. The beach club is perfect. Nice units nice beach simple laid back resort. If you're looking for fancy got with the Marriott or ritz. (Too many units for our taste but really nice resorts). Go on tripadvisor that will be a huge help!!



Suzy,

Congrats on your purchase!  And interesting to see the comparison of the different timeshares.

I think BBC was recently renovated too, so you should have nice spiffy units!

Best,

Greg


----------



## legalfee (Oct 28, 2013)

suzyabbott said:


> We were going to stt twice a year for 3 years and decided to buy a timeshare since we were going anyway. We toured all of the ones on st t. And ended up buying at bluebeards beach club. Resale of course.  Best 7 bucks we've ever spent. Elysian is nice but a lot of buildings and a haul to the beach. Castle is nice (trading in for thanksgiving this year for our second stt trip) but you need a car as you're not on the beach. Magen's point. Um no way. The beach club is perfect. Nice units nice beach simple laid back resort. If you're looking for fancy got with the Marriott or ritz. (Too many units for our taste but really nice resorts). Go on tripadvisor that will be a huge help!!



Congrats on getting in at BBC. We rented out our unit this year and went on a cruise but we can't wait to get back. A lot of improvements have been made and we're getting a new road!


----------



## kcgriffin (Nov 5, 2013)

I second Bluebeards Beach Club, great beach, and remodeled rooms.  Quiet location, a real gem.  We have gone every year for the past 5and love it!


----------

